# grimaldello



## Tellure

Buongiorno a tutto il forum! 

Leggendo il giornale mi sono imbattuta nella seguente frase:


> [...]Anzi, nelle prossime settimane in Parlamento gli uomini del premier faranno di tutto per spaccare l'Udc da Fli, *utilizzando il grimaldello della "biopolitica*". [...]



Dal dizionario Zingarelli:


> *grimaldello*
> [da Grimaldo, n. di un inventore o perfezionatore dello strumento; av. 1338]
> s. m.
> 1 Strumento di ferro variamente uncinato che serve per aprire serrature senza la chiave.
> *2 (fig.) Accorgimento che consente di risolvere qlco., smascherare qlcu., o sim*.



Come si potrebbe tradurre "grimaldello" in questo contesto?
Non ho trovato traduzioni del senso figurato del termine in giro, ma forse non ho cercato bene...
In ogni caso, i termini che ho trovato non mi sembrano corretti: craftiness, trick... 

Chi mi dà gentilmente una mano? 

Grazie in anticipo,
R.


----------



## Blackman

_Picklock_ è la mia traduzione preferita, resta da capire se se ne può fare un uso figurato...


----------



## Gianfry

No so aiutarti, però notavo una cosa...
"Spaccare l'Udc da Fli" non è proprio un italiano impeccabile, e dispiace ancora di più trovarlo scritto su un quotidiano come Repubblica...
Lo dico anche per i nostri amici anglofoni che leggeranno questo thread!
Un'alternativa corretta sarebbe "dividere l'Udc e Fli" oppure "spaccare/rompere l'alleanza tra Udc e Fli".


----------



## Tellure

Grazie come sempre, Blackman!
Già, vediamo cosa ne pensano i madrelingua... 

Andando un po' oltre, potrebbe "passkey" rendere il senso?
Se dicessi "using "biopolitics" as a passkey" si capirebbe qualcosa?
Ma non ci credo nemmeno io...

Se può essere utile, si capisce meglio il significato di "biopolitica" nella frase che segue, e cioè:


> Alla Camera la legge sul biotestamento, al Senato la cosiddetta agenda bioetica - limiti alla ricerca, tutela degli embrioni, etc - saranno tirati fuori dal freezer a gennaio proprio per dividere e mettere in difficoltà Fini e la pattuglia laica che si raduna intorno a lui.



Edit:
Grazie in ogni caso per il tuo contributo, Gianfry.


----------



## Teerex51

Io lo vedo come _"using biopolitics as leverage"_, per non rinunciare del tutto alla metafora.


----------



## Blackman

Una _passkey_ è un_ passepartout_ però, non un grimaldello. E chi mai potrebbe biasimarti per una soluzione come _using biopolitics as a picklock?_

_EDIT: Ciao Tee_


----------



## Gianfry

"Leverage" mi sembra una soluzione interessante.
Propongo anche "wooden horse".


----------



## PublicJohnDoe

Beh, "grimaldello" solitamente si traduce "_lockpick_".

In questo contesto pero` non ce lo vedo per nulla - io direi "_using biopolitics as a wrench_".
Questo giocherebbe anche sul significato di wrench, sia nella locuzione "to throw a [monkey] wrench" e sul fatto che il "wrench" (torque wrench, torsion wrench) e` solitamente lo strumento che si usa insieme al "lockpick" per scassinare - il lockpick fa scattare i pistoncini della serrattura, il wrench serve a far girare la serrattura stessa quando i pistoncini sono allineati.

...no, non faccio lo scassinatore a tempo perso


----------



## Tellure

Grazie, Teerex. La tua soluzione è come al solito molto interessante anche se in questo caso,  come suggerisce anche Blackman, secondo me il senso è più quello di  "trucchetto" (per capirci...). Ma questo è solo il mio modestissimo parere.

Per ora, Blackman, se non arriva un madrelingua a guastarci la festa, andrei per picklock! 

Edit: Wow!  Grazie mille, PublicJohnDoe! Troppo tecnico per me, though...

Gianfry, "wooden horse" non mi dispiace affatto... Thanks.
Ma i _natives_ dove sono?


----------



## Blackman

PublicJohnDoe said:


> Beh, "grimaldello" solitamente si traduce "_lockpick_"


 
PJD, _solitamente_ mi sembra esagerato, non lo trovo neppure sul dizionario....

EDIT: No, scusa, l'ho trovato come _lock pick_ su WR....


----------



## Teerex51

Tellure said:


> Grazie, Teerex. La tua soluzione è come al solito molto interessante anche se in questo caso,  come suggerisce anche Blackman, secondo me il senso è più quello di  "trucchetto" (per capirci...).



Non c'è problema.  In realtà però, questo pezzo di scadente giornalismo (qui concordo con Gianfry ) fa un po' di _mixed metaphors_.

Non si "spacca" qualcosa da un'altra cosa con un grimaldello. Lo si usa appunto per _aprire_ qualcosa.

Ecco perché ho pensato alla "leva". Nota anche come a volte si possa usare una metafora ancora più "energica", per esempio _crowbar_.


----------



## Blackman

Tecnicamente _crowbar_ si presta molto meglio di _picklock_ in questo contesto, trattandosi di due parti separate da una leva. Anche la metafora in italiano trarrebbe giovamento dalla sostituzione di _grimaldello_ con _piede di porco_ ( meglio di _palanchino_ ). Sempre IMHO, ovviamente.


----------



## Teerex51

A mio avviso, per fare una traduzione passabile in inglese occorre rimaneggiare un po' la frase. Faccio questa proposta e poi me ne sto zitto 

_"..the prime minister's men will try their best to build a rift between UDC and FLI using biopolitics as a crowbar/ as leverage"._


----------



## Tellure

In effetti messa così funziona molto bene... 

Grazie infinite, Teerex e tutti voi, per i suggerimenti! 

Cheers!


----------



## Teerex51

Tellure, c'era un refuso nella traduzione (_the_ invece di *their*) che ora ho corretto.


----------



## Tellure

Teerex51 said:


> Tellure, c'era un refuso nella traduzione (_the_ invece di *their*) che ora ho corretto.



Grazie ancora, davvero!


----------



## tranquilspaces

May I suggest, "using biopolitics as a skeleton key"?

Sounds like they are always using biopolitics to try and get what they want - is that right?


----------



## Gianfry

tranquilspaces said:


> May I suggest, "using biopolitics as a skeleton key"?
> 
> Sounds like they are always using biopolitics to try and get what they want - is that right?


Not really. They will try to use that particular issue to get what they want, since Udc and Fli have different views on biopolitics...


----------



## tranquilspaces

Then why use the word "grimaldello" instead of simply "chiave"?


----------



## Gianfry

tranquilspaces said:


> Then why use the word "grimaldello" instead of simply "chiave"?


If "key" works in English, it doesn't necessarily mean it works in Italian as well. 
Anyway, a "grimaldello" lets you open a door in a tricky way, as thieves do. That's what the Berlusconi entourage is trying to do causing frictions between those two parties.


----------



## london calling

Blackman said:


> EDIT: No, scusa, l'ho trovato come _lock pick_ su WR....


Really? I say picklock. However, I also think that "crowbar" works better here.

Gianfry, when you suggest "wooden horse", did you mean the instrument of torture? Or were you maybe thinking of the Trojan Horse?

My try, anyway.

_..using biopolitics as a crowbar to prise the UDC and the FLI apart_.


----------



## Gianfry

london calling said:


> Gianfry, when you suggest "wooden horse", did you mean the instrument of torture? Or were you maybe thinking of the Trojan Horse?


Trojan horse, of course. I should have known by myself, but when I searched on the WR dictionary, I found "wooden horse"...


----------



## london calling

Gianfry said:


> Trojan horse, of course. I should have known by myself, but when I searched on the WR dictionary, I found "wooden horse"...


 
Well, maybe it's just me then.  I remember seeing a "wooden horse" in some museum or other, it must have got stuck in my brain!


----------



## tranquilspaces

Well, anyway, "skeleton key" is the word you're looking for. This is a key that's been filed down so it can open many different kinds of locks. That's why it is useful for a thief.


----------



## Gianfry

tranquilspaces said:


> Well, anyway, "skeleton key" is the word you're looking for. This is a key that's been filed down so it can open many different kinds of locks. That's why it is useful for a thief.


I still think it wouldn't be the right choice. Going to sleep, so not able to provide further argumentation at the moment 
See you tomorrow!
G.


----------



## london calling

tranquilspaces said:


> Well, anyway, "skeleton key" is the word you're looking for. This is a key that's been filed down so it can open many different kinds of locks. That's why it is useful for a thief.


Actually, a "grimaldello" is a picklock, whereas a "passe-partout" is a skeleton (or master) key.

However, I think the main problem is the original Italian sentence, don't you think? It doesn't make a great deal of sense to say "using biopolitics as a picklock to break the UDC and the FLI asunder" (a literal translation of course), hence Teerex's "crowbar" (which works better with the idea of breaking asunder, in my opinion).


----------



## tranquilspaces

I found a figurative definition for grimaldello online which is this: "Espediente, strategia che consente di capire o scoprire qlco" - and it seems like that is how it's being used here.

So perhaps "ploy" would be the best translation.

PS: My understanding is that a skeleton key and master key are not exactly the same thing. A skeleton key is a key which has been manually altered with a file, whereas a master key is something originally manufactured for the purpose of opening multiple locks. Because of this difference, the latter sounds much more aboveboard to my ear, whereas "skeleton key" a bit shady to me... perhaps this is a regional thing. Actually the word picklock sounds almost medieval to my ear, but perhaps that is because in this era of keyless entries, the whole category of locks is changing fast! WR gives "skeleton key" as well as "picklock" as possible translations of grimaldello. http://www.wordreference.com/iten/grimaldello


----------



## london calling

I think the fact that it is a ploy was clear right from the word go, but I was under the impression that the idea was to translate the passage in such a way as to conjour up the same/similar mental picture in both languages. _Ploy/expedient_ don't do that , although they would work in a straightforward translation where you're only worried about getting the meaning across and nothing else.

Regards the "grimaldello" etc. other dictionaries translate them like I did, but not being an expert lockpicker I won't insist! And you're right about a skeleton key: it does make me think of shady characters....


----------



## tranquilspaces

I suppose my point is that it's a slightly different thing to use a word as a metaphor, as opposed to using a word according to one of its accepted dictionary definitions - which might have a metaphorical root.

For example, if you were to read a poem and pronounce it to be "rubbish," I'd be hard pressed to say you were using the word rubbish as a metaphor. I'm sure we can agree that "of the lowest quality" or "nonsense" is simply one of the accepted definitions of the word rubbish.

Back to your post #26 - I'm assuming that's why our Italian friends seem unfazed by the fact that the word "grimaldello" doesn't quite work here as an actual metaphor. It doesn't really matter because it's not being used as a metaphor. It's being used according to one of its technical definitions, which happens to have a metaphorical root.


----------



## london calling

I don't think I said it was a metaphor, did I? I said that the phrase conjures up a mental picture, which is however a bit weird because you can't break things apart with a picklock or skeleton key or whatever. I think Teerex's idea of saying "crowbar" is a good one (again, we're not talking about metaphors here), because it conjures up a similar mental picture.


----------



## Blackman

E' profondamente sbagliata in italiano, prima di tutto. Per questo non riuscite a venirne a capo. E' un errore del giornalista.


----------



## Teerex51

Blackman said:


> E' profondamente sbagliata in italiano, prima di tutto. Per questo non riuscite a venirne a capo. E' un errore del giornalista.



The voice of reason! 
Blackman, I don't care what they say about you. I think you're an OK guy


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Blackman said:


> E' profondamente sbagliata in italiano, prima di tutto. Per questo non riuscite a venirne a capo. E' un errore del giornalista.


E' la prima cosa che ho pensato quando l'ho letta.


----------



## london calling

They did say it sounded odd and have said so again, as you will see. And let me sy for at least the third time that it's a weird thing to say.

I can't see anything sneaky about breaking something apart, so either we break the parties apart using a crowbar, or else, if you want to get sneaky in there, we'll have to pick their locks using a picklock (what else can you do with a picklock?), which means sweet F.A. ( BE for zilch) in both languages (or at least for our purpose here).

I vote for Teerex's suggestion. 

'Nuff said (on my part, at least).


----------



## Teerex51

london calling said:


> I vote for Teerex's suggestion.



My check is in the mail.


----------

